# Newbie to Judo



## karatekid1975 (Feb 8, 2003)

Hiya all. I just started Judo. I had an "informal" first class today. My first real class is next saturday. I am a member of Niagara Judo Yudanshakai and the United States Judo Fed. Anyone else a member of one (or both) of these feds? 

Anyways, I look forward to talking with other Judoka's  Ok, now I go nurse me aching bones (from breakfalls).


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 8, 2003)

Welcome to this forum.  
I hope you enjoy both the disscussions here and your training.
You will find that there are a few verry knowledgeable people here in the art of Judo.  They have posted in that fora  and I think you will find their insites to be a world of information.
Let us know how you progress and what your thoughts are on your training.  Every instructor has his/her own method of passing on the  techniques and  knowledge  and we always enjoy hearing about them.
tshadowchaser:asian:


----------



## Abbax8 (Feb 8, 2003)

Welcome to the wonderful world of judo. The USJF and the Niagra Yudanshikai are your National and Local Political organizations. I am curently a member of the USJA. Years ago I was with Shufu Yudanshikai of the USJF. That was over 30 years ago. My advice, study the throws , holds, chokes ,kata and do all the randori you can. Have fun. Ignore the politics.

                                                             Peace
                                                              Dennis


----------



## karatekid1975 (Feb 8, 2003)

Thanks, guys  Abbax8, I'm not much for politics, so I will more than likely egnore it anyways  I do TKD, too. And I haven't got sucked into the TKD politics yet  I just train hard, learn, and that's all that matters to me.

What can I look forward to as a white belt in Judo besides breakfalls? What is normally taught to white belts?


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Feb 9, 2003)

Breakfalls, breakfalls, and more breakfalls. Without these you're training in Judo will be short and painful. Work on these above all else at this early stage, and you'll find that things do indeed come easier later. Safety was foremost in Kano's mind when he develped the art and is one thing you can look forward to as well. So yeah, it's pretty much learning to "Fall with Style" for the first few weeks/months. I'm told in the old school, as a Kyu that's all you would do, for the first few _years_ of your training, that and being Uki to blackbelts. Upon reciving your first dan you were considered a student, before that, only a Kyu. I like that thinking. I'm _training_  to be a student, I'm not one as soon as I start. Keeps this Kyu in his place  Enjoy Judo, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## karatekid1975 (Feb 9, 2003)

I already know how to fall, but I was rusty, so my instructor is having me "perfect it." LOL

Anyways, Thanks for the advice  I'll take it an run 

My class is also kinda "informal." My instructor runs a "laid back" kinda class, except when it comes to technique. Is this normal for you guys, or is it just my instructor's choice? I don't have a problem with it. Just curious.


----------



## Abbax8 (Feb 9, 2003)

It's your instructor's choice as to the formality of the class. Along with breakfalls, expect to learn basic throws and holds, Seoi Nage, O Soto Gari, Kesa Gatmae.

                                                       Peace
                                                          Dennis


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Feb 9, 2003)

With your sweeps/trips like De Ashi Hari, O soto Gari, Ko Soto Gari, those are a few of your basics. Much fun can be had with these. Remember to stay relaxed and upright and you'll do alright. Keep us informed!


----------



## karatekid1975 (Feb 9, 2003)

I donno the Japanese term yet, so I have no clue what ya just said LOL But thanks for the advice


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Feb 9, 2003)

The Jappenese langauge is the international one of Judo. Through the use of it, you can begin to identify and sort through the techniques on the Judo family tree. (In Ed Parkers American Kenpo, this is called the "Web of Knowledge") You'll be able to see which techs are related and how their applications relate to one another. It's pretty cool. The best place on the net for everything judo is HERE , www.judoinfo.com 
Gravity, it's the law! (Why we keep attempting to break this one, I don't know. I'm still trying to figure how to hover 2-4 inches off the mat when I get thrown, but havn't managed it yet. Nor can I shoot fireballs. Yet)


----------



## karatekid1975 (Feb 9, 2003)

I agree. I know Korean term because I did TSD and TKD. Now I have to learn Japanese for Judo ...... I hope I don't confuse the two.

Anyways, I seen Judoinfo.com. Good site. I do have to study the term from there, though.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Feb 9, 2003)

I suppose you could learn the Korean "Yudo" terminology as well. The Korean Yudo College is the premier Korean Judo "Yudo" school. Hard courses I understand, brings a whole new meaning to the "School of Hard Knocks".


----------

